# Inconsiderate parking - in pictures, add yours....



## kingswood

Came out of gym tonight and found some cabbage had parked across into my bay 

Had a good look at my door and cldnt see no dents. Won't be able to see properly until it's clean and light.

I took the reg and will carve a thank you note into their bonnet at a later day if I find any scratches.

I know I cld park miles away but as the cars my daily i didn't want to get to anal with the parking  but this really annoys me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cabbage :lol:, I like that, on a serious note, it may be a good idea to keep a small torch in the glove box so you can check your cars paintwork, always handy to have one on board anyway. I get anal about parking and this is proof why I'll always park as far away as practically possible.


----------



## Mnbrennan

Here you go, the last parking space in the car park. Also no front plate

Spud



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

Since I got my new Van I always park miles away from anything els in the car park & you can garntie some plonkers parked right beside me


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I follow this on twitter, you'll get your fill on there

https://twitter.com/YPLAC


----------



## ardandy

Mnbrennan said:


> Here you go, the last parking space in the car park. Also no front plate
> 
> Spud
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Apart from the one you're stood in?


----------



## PugIain

We live near a corner shop. Also 30 seconds away from an Aldi. 
Yet strangely all the vegetables would rather park down our, narrow street than in a nice big car park.
So at least once a day, if not more, some dribbling half-brain parks completely over my drive.


----------



## MDC250

I think the Picasso has a drug habit.


----------



## Mnbrennan

ardandy said:


> Apart from the one you're stood in?


I should have explained, my bad. I came back later and it was the only one. It's a small hotel car park

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Completely abandoned at my son's wee school.










Sent from my D6603


----------



## mangove21

Why don't you just double park? I always do 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bod42

Fair play to the GTR, the amount of people who damage our cars is amazing so don't really blame him for parking in the middle of 2 spaces.

Here in NZ they have an awesome idea for parking space lines where it is actually a big U shaped line so you park between the lines and it keep the correct distance between each car. People in the UK think if they are between the lines then they are sweet. Like this http://www.citymetric.com/politics/...y-parking-spaces-be-turned-affordable-housing


----------



## kingswood

mangove21 said:


> Why don't you just double park? I always do
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


because then id be a  and be part of the problem.

like i said if i was anally bothered i could park at the back of the car park but i expect

a) abit of courtesy so me and any passengers can enter and exit the car and

b) other people having an ability to park.

both seem to be in short supply :wall:


----------



## Shiny

Ah, you'll love the inconsiderate idiots that park round by me...










And the same round the backs...










Ambulance with blues & twos doing a 7 point turn on a shout to get into a road...(there was a car parked diagonally opposite to the mini also overhanging the road)










More bad parking...










The girl that owns this is one of the best...



















Loads of room in front of the drop kerb for parent buggies and the disabled...










Completely blocking the back roads...










And the best was a double effort...










That's just a small selection! :lol:


----------



## Deathstar

To be honest, I sometimes park like as **** because of fckwits who do this.

Other members of the public seem to lack respect for other peoples property.









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## mangove21

kingswood said:


> because then id be a  and be part of the problem.
> 
> like i said if i was anally bothered i could park at the back of the car park but i expect
> 
> a) abit of courtesy so me and any passengers can enter and exit the car and
> 
> b) other people having an ability to park.
> 
> both seem to be in short supply :wall:


Well you obviously are bothered by it or you wouldn't of made this thread. It's obvious not everyone can park cos that's life unfortunately. So just Park as far away so possible

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Kirk

I park like an ****. Don't even care. Better than having someone give you door dings.


----------



## Shug

Whats annoying is when you have to park in a particular way cos other cars have been badly parked, only to come back and they've left making it look like you're the one who can't park!


----------



## armufti

Whats annoying is parking near a shrub, making sure other drivers have enough space to swing their doors open... and then some prick parks up your ass!










Walked away wanting to key the ****er.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

MDC250 said:


> I think the Picasso has a drug habit.


Dont see what's wrong with it? Its within the lines? :lol:


----------



## TonyHill

Mr Kirk said:


> I park like an ****. Don't even care. Better than having someone give you door dings.


I understand your thinking, but some people would see that parking and key it down the side to 'teach you a lesson'. You're damned if you do and damned if you don't unfortunately!


----------



## spursfan

TonyHill said:


> I understand your thinking, but some people would see that parking and key it down the side to 'teach you a lesson'. You're damned if you do and damned if you don't unfortunately!


what is wrong with this parking? or am I missing something
it's within the lines as far as I can see


----------



## MDC250

Rayaan said:


> Dont see what's wrong with it? Its within the lines? :lol:


Yes it is, just. Point being if you were parking considerately you would park in the centre of the space as I did, not right up to and touching the line. Child seat is in the rear N/S position. No way I'm getting my DD in without having to move the car, or a passenger for that matter.


----------



## TonyHill

spursfan said:


> what is wrong with this parking? or am I missing something
> it's within the lines as far as I can see


If it's the car on the right then it is clearly covering 2 spaces, you can see the white line under the bumper. The car on the left is parked within the lines :thumb:


----------



## Mr Kirk

TonyHill said:


> I understand your thinking, but some people would see that parking and key it down the side to 'teach you a lesson'. You're damned if you do and damned if you don't unfortunately!


You've made me sad. And even more paranoid.


----------



## muzzer

Where i live, above a row of shops, parking is atrocious. The carpet shop directly below tries to monopolise the side road, the disabled extra wide space out the front of the carpet shop..........everyone sees it as "their" space to park in. So thats the shared flat next door that has 5 cars think it's their space. The moronic family across the road who live on the end of block of terraces, who have a whole road to play with, think it's their space. The polish family along the block from us who even though only two people drive, have 4 cars, think this space is theirs. And my wife is disabled but she can never get in this space.

Then, it seems the allocated parking for the shops and the flats above them, is public parking for everyone who lives within a 20 minute walk. I am not kidding when i say i once followed a guy who parked outside the shop downstairs, then walked 1 mile to his house just becausethere is a cctv camera outside to watch his car.
Before now i have had to park my car 1/4 of a mile away and walk because i cant get parked anywhere near where i live.


Not forgetting the half wit who after 3 attempts to reverse into a space outside the shops, gave up and promptly shot into the space.....occupied by the wifes 8 week old Qashqai. Its just a scuff mate, my buddy can fix that no problem. Err no, the whole bumper is trashed. Nah dog, it's just a bit of paint.
He tried to vanish to avoid paying through his insurance, we found him and so did the insurance company.


----------



## armufti

Muzzer as it's a disable space for your use, you should be able to call the council and get them ticketed?
We've had to do this for twits who park in our disable resident bay made for my mother, slow to react but it has worked, fewer people park there now in comparison to last year.

I don't get it though, unless there's something physically or neurologically wrong with you, I see no reason why you need to park in a disable bay for which you don't even have a badge!!!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

MDC250 said:


> Yes it is, just. Point being if you were parking considerately you would park in the centre of the space as I did, not right up to and touching the line. Child seat is in the rear N/S position. No way I'm getting my DD in without having to move the car, or a passenger for that matter.


Very true but then you don't really know what was going on on the other side of the car i.e. he could have parked in the middle of the space that was available if another plonker had parked on the line for no reason :lol:

And I swear those Picasso's are always driven by the large or the elderly :lol: could be that they needed more space to get out on that side!


----------



## spursfan

TonyHill said:


> If it's the car on the right then it is clearly covering 2 spaces, you can see the white line under the bumper. The car on the left is parked within the lines :thumb:


yep, see it now, forgot to scroll right


----------



## Cy-Zuki

My mate had A5 stickers printed with peel off back and purposely had horrible glue on the rear which was not easy to remove. That label carried words along the lines of:-" Thank You. Due to your inconsiderate parking etc etc" he would stick this on an offending cars screen and it worked well for a year or two until some guy caught him sticking it on...OOPS!


----------



## REVERSiN

I must agree with Kirk I go to the market and park lime this too, not it any parking lot but in a space for two Cara only where if I park in the middle no one can park beside me. Selfish? Maybe. Inconsiderate? Probably. 
But if people only took care or your property I would be doing so and among 100 others too. 

I tend to park far in hard areas, and don't like parking in parallel unless two cars are parked way away so I can fit briefly in and out! 


As for what muzzer said, I would never ever park in a disabled car owners's space and if it's a parking space beside me I keep 1.5 meter away for an easy entrance. After all what can they do!! 



Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain

Inconsiderate bell end.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## Shiny

PugIain said:


> Inconsiderate bell end.


:thumb:

Many years back, I had a bloke pull up in front of me and park like this blocking the path in a brand new Porsche. I was pushing my lad in his pushchair at the time. He held up his hand, said "sorry" and walked off at pace. As he walked off, i shouted to him, "no problem, i'm not crossing the road, so it is your call".

At this point i'd never seen a man run back to his car so quick. :lol:

Another class one from round my way...


----------



## Starbuck88

shiny, does that sort of thing not get enforced round your way?


----------



## sshooie

One type of parking that boils my 9iss is pavement parking.

Parking badly is an emotive subject and I can see both sides where it's done on purpose to protect your car, I always reduce my chances of damage by parking in an end space and I would never dream of parking across spaces.

On the other hand I would have no issue with any of these, I'd get past them all...

...in my chainmail suit.

https://www.facebook.com/yplac/


----------



## Shiny

Starbuck88 said:


> shiny, does that sort of thing not get enforced round your way?


Nope. We often have the council parking officers around our way and i've spoken to them a number of time, their response it that it isn't on double yellow lines so they have no powers to issue tickets. Parking like this is down to the police. They admit they are frustrated that they can't do anything.

I've also spoken to the police and their response was that parking is down to the council now, so it isn't their concern.

So nobody is responsible. As a result, people just park where the hell they want as nothing gets done.

I did write to the council and suggest that they paint double yellow lines at least on the corners and in front of the drop kerbs so that action could be taken, but never got any response.

The council did finally come out this year and re-paint the give way signs on the road so the cross roads is a little more obvious, but when you get twats parking on the corners it doesn't help and people still drive straight across. There was quite a serious t-bone incident there in summer 2015 and it took them a year to come out and repaint the give way lines!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Been unfortunate enough to have to drive round round Shinys way before we moved and the frightening thing is that the parking he has shown is the norm and not unusual at all! A mate lives in Old Town and he emailed the council about parking permits, they'd sold something like 900 permits for 300 spaces for his zone! People also park in the turning places along the dead end streets, you feel the fear watching delivery vans have to reverse the full length of a road with inches of clearance either side when your car is parked up there.

Still, at least we've moved away from the neighbour who used to park her one car in the visitors layby rather than on her double drive with garage, only having one allocated space we had to park our second car on a different street...


----------



## should_do_more

PugIain said:


> Inconsiderate bell end.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


If only he had a provisional driver plate to the left of that plate....

Drop kerb parking really annoys me as does parking on a corner, just selfish and dangerous.

Parking in two bays is just asking for trouble IMO. I've had my share of hit and runs and also car parks I just can't use. An example is the 650 BMW. I can't park that in loads of places because the doors are so long I either can't get in to start with or get stuck.

That NZ bay idea is really good. I personally avoid any public car parks. People just don't care.

The problem is cars are getting bigger and the spaces aren't. The huge jeeps don't help but cars seem to be bigger and spaces the same as forty years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

should_do_more said:


> If only he had a provisional driver plate to the left of that plate....


LOL. Ode for a permanent marker...


----------



## Guest

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-38102904


----------



## Mr Kirk

The golf is parked.


----------



## danwel

Mr Kirk said:


> The golf is parked.


Black friday has a lot to answer for lol


----------



## Mr Kirk

danwel said:


> Black friday has a lot to answer for lol


That was an hour ago!


----------



## danwel

Mr Kirk said:


> That was an hour ago!


oh right !!!!


----------



## Mnbrennan

Our mate is back again. Funny, there was at least once last week he managed to squeeze between the lines



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain

Mnbrennan said:


> Our mate is back again. Funny, there was at least once last week he managed to squeeze between the lines
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Pft, Datsun drivers.


----------



## armufti

Wide load exiting clearly 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

https://uk.yahoo.com/news/driver-hi...utting-his-car-across-two-bays-135259249.html

If you are of a sensitive disposition, don't read the comments.


----------



## PugIain

Hugh said:


> https://uk.yahoo.com/news/driver-hi...utting-his-car-across-two-bays-135259249.html
> 
> If you are of a sensitive disposition, don't read the comments.


People openly admitting they'd deliberately damage someone's car. 
Unbelievable isn't it. There really are some quite frankly stupid people around.
Yet the same people no doubt would be fuming if someone else dented their cars.

Although, it is only a Vauxhall..


----------



## Soul boy 68

That's why I shop late on a Friday evening and on the top floor, guaranties my car is the only one up there.


----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## sshooie

Just a shame it wasn't the drivers door...


----------



## armufti

sshooie said:


> Just a shame it wasn't the drivers door...


"Now kith"

Also, for those who like to see idiocy :


http://imgur.com/r


----------



## Tomm

Just got in from work, parked on the driveway and about to pop back out again to find this...



It's not for me and I can't find where they've gone. Annoyingly there was an available space at the end of the road... Not blocking my driveway.


----------



## C-Max

Some woman doing the school run.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John74

Lucky we have a shared driveway and the old dear next door doesn't drive or I would never have got past it.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## mac1459

last time some one parked over my drive , i said you've got 10 mins , reply why,
that's how long it takes the forklift from the farm to get here.


----------



## Certi

The carpark was near full and this **** parks like this and goes to the cinema! If I had less morals I'd walk over and key his/her car out of principle.


----------



## sshooie

Pavement parking really boils my ****.


----------



## ah234

Shiny said:


> Ah, you'll love the inconsiderate idiots that park round by me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the same round the backs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambulance with blues & twos doing a 7 point turn on a shout to get into a road...(there was a car parked diagonally opposite to the mini also overhanging the road)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bad parking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl that owns this is one of the best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loads of room in front of the drop kerb for parent buggies and the disabled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely blocking the back roads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best was a double effort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just a small selection! :lol:


I know it's a bit of a thread bump but **** me id be looney tunes if that many twats parked around me like that.
Just shocking, I love how the tiniest Citroen can't park....


----------



## PugIain

My Mrs' step Dad has large rear garden/drive gates and signs asking people not to park over them so he can get his Transit in and out.
One day someone had done so and vanished for the day. It was still there the following morning (he is a market trader so is usually up at silly o'clock) So he got his dollies out of the shed. Jacked the car up, popped the 4 dollies under it and pushed it further down the road.
When he came home it had gone.

I'd liked to have seen the owner's face when they turned up to find their car 50ft away.


----------



## kingswood

PugIain said:


> My Mrs' step Dad has large rear garden/drive gates and signs asking people not to park over them so he can get his Transit in and out.
> One day someone had done so and vanished for the day. It was still there the following morning (he is a market trader so is usually up at silly o'clock) So he got his dollies out of the shed. Jacked the car up, popped the 4 dollies under it and pushed it further down the road.
> When he came home it had gone.
> 
> I'd liked to have seen the owner's face when they turned up to find their car 50ft away.


i bet in Grimsby he was just happy to see it again! :lol:

to be fair i think he got off lightly your inlaw just moving it - id have torched it!


----------



## MagpieRH

C-Max said:


> Some woman doing the school run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a superb effort. School run mums, eh?


----------



## Tomm

PugIain said:


> My Mrs' step Dad has large rear garden/drive gates and signs asking people not to park over them so he can get his Transit in and out.
> One day someone had done so and vanished for the day. It was still there the following morning (he is a market trader so is usually up at silly o'clock) So he got his dollies out of the shed. Jacked the car up, popped the 4 dollies under it and pushed it further down the road.
> When he came home it had gone.
> 
> I'd liked to have seen the owner's face when they turned up to find their car 50ft away.


I recently did this with a pallet on a pump truck with some rubber blocks. It managed to fit perfectly under the rear subframe of an A3 which we managed to pump up and move right around the corner. Front end was on the floor and out of gear otherwise it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Tykebike

*In Good Old Days*

Back in the late sixties four of us came out of the pub into the car park to find ourselves a victim of an inconsiderate so and so. One of the guys had a great idea: bounce the offending car across the car park to a walled corner with the bumpers touching the walls at each end. Off we drove with a smug smile on our faces!


----------



## Kerr

Looks like those streets just can't deal with the amount of cars. 

An ex girlfriend used to live in Rosemount in Aberdeen. You need a parking permit to park, but the council sell more parking permits than they there is spaces. Visitors could also pay for parking too. How can they justify that? 

The end result was just like that. Car were left in all sorts of awkward places outside the parking spaces and there was a chase in the morning to removed them before the parking wardens put a ticket on their car. 

Old streets just can't deal with the amount of cars. It's a horrible situation where you can't park your car.


----------



## PugIain

Another person who thinks it's OK to block my drive. Not just mine this time, but my neighbour's drive too.
Plus they had a bloody noisy exhaust.

K20XDS










Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sshooie

I'd speak to my neighbour and both park within a Rizzla of the ****ers bumpers, go back inside and take the batteries out of the doorbell.


----------



## ollienoclue

That Civic is downright anti-social. I would park dead close to him and eventually spot him in distress and comment on how someone has parked so close to him and how inconsiderate it was.

Should it happen again or even repeatedly I dare say he would begin to find random punctures occurring all over the shop or even mysterious bird droppings arriving on his car regularly.


----------



## pxr5

Roy? Why park in one space when four will do? Seen today in Blackpool :speechles


----------



## Rayaan

Couldn't get my car through


----------



## PugIain

More "I'm an inconsiderate bum hole" parking.

The whole street was empty too...









Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul08

There's some real idiots about, we have a slightly different problem where I live, most people can fit 2-4 cars on their drive but instead decide to park on the road. When I moved in it really me off that the person with the largest drive was parking outside my house so I just stuck a car either side of it and when they came calling told them where to go and what would happen if my car was damaged. They never parked outside my house again. Some may think that's harsh but cars parked on the road limit my sight of view of my son playing and shouldn't be on the pavement anyway!


----------



## DLGWRX02

PugIain said:


> More "I'm an inconsiderate bum hole" parking.
> 
> The whole street was empty too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


Now that would definitely grate on my nerves, i would be leaving notes explaining two things they teach you on a driving lesson.
1 not to part opposite a driveway, 
2 not to park on a dropped curb. 
Of course this would be written with lipstick on the windscreen!


----------



## DLGWRX02

Just seen this on Facebook










Apparently he was challenged by 2 people and told both to politely go away...


----------



## Kerr

DLGWRX02 said:


> Just seen this on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently he was challenged by 2 people and told both to politely go away...


Range Rover drivers!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## ollienoclue

The few motorcyclists I know would not be dissuaded from 'educating' the bloke in the Range Rover, I don't think they would be fobbed off by being told to go away.... Either it would be fisticuffs or he could come back and find the whole thing propped up on bricks...:thumb:


----------



## PugIain

DLGWRX02 said:


> Just seen this on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently he was challenged by 2 people and told both to politely go away...


Two words - Male chicken.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRJ

I don't even really know how he even managed to get out, but there were no marks or dents on my car. Didn't bother me passed that - I was comfortably able to get in my driver door!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

She always parks there even though just out of sight there is 3 spare visitor parking spaces.










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang

You ever notice that people who justify taking up 2 spaces with the car park ding argument, all require everyone else to park within the lines, and all loose their **** first if you don't. Ironic really


----------



## MagpieRH

J306TD said:


> She always parks there even though just out of sight there is 3 spare visitor parking spaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


So that's:
On a bend
On the footpath (blocking it entirely)
and opposite a lowered kerb

That's a hat-trick of poor parking


----------



## Sawel

MagpieRH said:


> So that's:
> On a bend
> On the footpath (blocking it entirely)
> and opposite a lowered kerb
> 
> That's a hat-trick of poor parking


But you need to realise that it's an Audi and Audi owners have privileges such as not indicating, parking how and where they like and aggressive motorway driving right on your tail.


----------



## J306TD

MagpieRH said:


> So that's:
> On a bend
> On the footpath (blocking it entirely)
> and opposite a lowered kerb
> 
> That's a hat-trick of poor parking


Makes it a pain to get off the drive. Plus there is a lot of young kids around so parents have to walk on the road.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45

Sawel said:


> But you need to realise that it's an Audi and Audi owners have privileges such as not indicating, parking how and where they like and aggressive motorway driving right on your tail.


So your telling me Audi drivers have taken these special privileges from BMW drivers?


----------



## alanjw

If I had my grandson over in his pushchair I would Definitely get it between the car and hedge!

Alan


----------



## Sawel

tmitch45 said:


> So your telling me Audi drivers have taken these special privileges from BMW drivers?


Oh this pales in comparison to the privileges BMW drivers are entitled to!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Well, they've made a start with the concessions for us - much progress still to be made though.....


----------



## -Kev-

On topic please


----------



## PugIain

Back on topic. I've been back from holiday since last night, and so far no one has parked like a plum over my drive.
Although they've had all week to knock themselves out, so I dread to think what numbskullery (?) has been occurring.


----------



## staffordian

Found this [email protected] parked across my drive a while ago, not a single car parked anywhere in the street, but they chose to park across my drive.

I was on my way out on foot, and they'd gone when I returned, otherwise I might have decided I needed to get the car out urgently, necessitating a call to the local plod to report an obstruction


----------



## MagpieRH

staffordian said:


> Found this [email protected] parked across my drive a while ago, not a single car parked anywhere in the street, but they chose to park across my drive.
> 
> I was on my way out on foot, and they'd gone when I returned, otherwise I might have decided I needed to get the car out urgently, necessitating a call to the local plod to report an obstruction


Even if they were visiting you, that would be poor, but given they weren't, and I can see a better spot just looking at the photo (next to a raise kerb), I don't get it. Muppets.


----------



## sshooie

Pavement parking alone boils my ****.


----------



## ollienoclue

MagpieRH said:


> Even if they were visiting you, that would be poor, but given they weren't, and I can see a better spot just looking at the photo (next to a raise kerb), I don't get it. Muppets.


WTF? Explain the thinking behind that to me?

Behaviour like that warrants a readily placed roofing tack under one of the tyres I'm afraid.


----------



## MagpieRH

ollienoclue said:


> WTF? Explain the thinking behind that to me?
> 
> Behaviour like that warrants a readily placed roofing tack under one of the tyres I'm afraid.


I think you misread my post, I said the parking was awful. My point was, they could have parked adjacent to a raised kerb (i.e. legally) just a few feet away. I haven't justified their parking in any way...


----------



## MBRuss

MagpieRH said:


> I think you misread my post, I said the parking was awful. My point was, they could have parked adjacent to a raised kerb (i.e. legally) just a few feet away. I haven't justified their parking in any way...


I think you've misread his post. He was agreeing with you... 

Some utterly shocking parking in this thread, especially that Range Rover in the motorcycle space. It'll catch up with him one day though. Motorcyclists aren't exactly known for tolerating sh*t from car drivers, so if a group of bikers turn up and find him like that one day then that shiny new RR is going to be in a spot of bother.

Personally I never park across two spaces. Whilst I'd like to, I know that it upsets people and would likely result in more damage to the car than if I just parked normally. As such, I always look for end spaces and park as close to the end side as possible, single spaces, or very wide spaces. If there's none of that then I look for a space with the passenger side of a car either side. (Every car has a driver, not every car has a passenger, plus passengers are more likely to be careful with somebody else's car than the driver is with his own car, I suspect.)

In work the other day we had some guy turn up and park on the end of a row next to me. He appeared to be struggling to reverse his tiny red car up the the bushes behind. Later I looked out and a yellow car had parked sideways behind him, between the back of his car and the bush! Well played yellow car driver!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

I find the hermes parcel delivery drivers tend to park like that megane. It don't matter though cuz they ain't going to be long.


----------



## Kerr

How often do EV drivers face this problem?

Two cars blocking access to the charger and on return someone else has parked the in the space.


----------



## grunty-motor

Hazlehead? Seen a few cars using that charger


----------



## Kerr

grunty-motor said:


> Hazlehead? Seen a few cars using that charger


It is Hazlehead Park.

It was busy today, but how cheesed off would you be if you planned to use one of the charging spaces?

I'm surprised with the selfishness.


----------



## grunty-motor

Was saying to the Mrs that EV's maybe arent that inconvenient - go to park, plug in, walk dog / have coffee / etc and pretty much car charged up.

So, yeah - that would annoy me!


----------

